# Can anyone help??



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all,Things have been going good for me for a few months - I take 1 or St johns wort and that's mostly been enough.However last week I had major stress (victim of a crime) and now that things are only just beginning to calm down, i've noticed I seem to be having trouble breathing out!! I know it may sound odd - breathe in fine - breathe out and I only seem to be able to breathe out half what I need to. I'm getting a slight - pain (discomfort or lump feeling is prob nearer) in my chest. I know it's anxiety but just wondered if I should go to Doc - which I do as very last resort! or if anyone could shed any light or exercises I could do. Thanks a lotJude


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Jude, Sorry to hear you suffered a crime. I would go to your doctor and see what he thinks it could very well be panic disorder. I sufffer from this and take a mild seditive named buspar it really helps me. You take it all the time and it does not make you tired. But, just for attacks once in a while a small dose of xanax does the trick. Take Care


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Greeen, thanks for your reply,yeah am sure it is panic disorder of some kind. I never get the full blown panic attaks that people seem to get. But quite often I feel minor nausea or feel sweaty in some situations IE traffic, school rush, sometimes food shopping etc. I tend to just feel like escaping but manage to hold things together (on outside at least)IBS -d is a symptom.I would prefer to take something - just as I need it - if it works fast.I do take ST johns wort in morning and know this can effect other drugs perhaps I should up the dose.I'll start trying to relax and keep concentrating on my "self talk" but if this goes on for much longer I will definately have to go to GP and I will certainly ask about xanax.Thanks very muchlyJude


----------

